# The Guest



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Doug,

Did our friend make his "Guest" appearance at the EFBB?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2004)

it looks like he did :lol:

maybe, dont no

where are you doug????, want to no what the show was like?

how did your stand go?

cheers


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello Gents, excuse my absence but was in ANOTHER car crash which led to a severly torn hamstring and serious internal bleeding, I will post pics.

The Guest never showed believe it or not, he was probably getting pissed on by the nuns who abused, sorry raised him at the convent for unwanted pathetic pencil necked under acheivers who hear little snippets about other people then start perpetuating lies and rumour in an attempt to undermine the innocent party, then he'd be going home to wank off listening to the crack whores earning there next fix in the rundown block of rat infested flats where Guest lives.

He seemed able to spout stuff about me with no foundation, and lo and behold, I can do the same. I'd much rather we'd had the chance to meet.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the crash Doug, hope you make a full recovery!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

sorry to hear that doug. i was wondering were you where.

But seriously is anyone suprised the 'guest' didnt show?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

sorry to hear bout tht doug hope u get better mate .... im not shocked tht the guest didnt make his entrence at nottingham.... never mind doug i cant believe u have to get rid of tht endphine product who snitched on u?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok i'll have to ask, who and what you talking about.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2004)

i was refering to the product that doug had to take off his website because sum1 reported him its on another post on here


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2004)

garry,

someone called the guest, started a load of abusive posts on here,about a month ago, they have been deleted now.

anyway dougie offered him out


----------

